# Cheapo peristaltic pumps?



## mr. luke (16 May 2015)

has anyone had a go with these? I imagine the build quality will be naff but theyre only on for a few minutes a pop  
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/24V-DC-Do...502?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item419614b826


----------



## jagillham (16 May 2015)

Not had one myself, but I'd be wary. Seems you would have to control with a timer plug - and most of those will do minimum of 1min.

What you thinking of dosing?


----------



## Julian (16 May 2015)

Ebay. China. Tells me everything I need to know.


----------



## mr. luke (16 May 2015)

You could make one fairly easily out of sturdier parts for a similar price i imagine.
Im thinking of dosing glut and ei ferts


----------



## jagillham (16 May 2015)

You'll be needing 3 channels then?

I've got this on order...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321744221...49&var=510648986114&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

It's £53, but I'm supposed to be able to dose by ml (unlike your link which is by time). Hopefully in a week or so I'll be able to let you know what it is like.

eBay & China - does not bother me past waiting times!  Most things you buy come from China anyway, and eBay isn't a garage sale any more


----------



## mr. luke (17 May 2015)

I cant remember where i saw it but ive recently seen a post of a made in china sticker on an ada box 
Dosing by time would be fine, you just dilute the mix / adjust the minutes it runs for .
I might order one and see how fast i can break it by stop starting and long constant running.
If it will stop and start 365 times il. Be happy


----------



## zozo (17 May 2015)

I once saw an article from a Dutch guy and he made a dosing system with an analog timer clock. You know the one with a rotating disk, he made a construction with a 5ml syringe some 6/4mm tubing and check valves. It was constructed very simply as a wheel of a steamdriven locomotive. The rotating disk on the clock slowly pulled out the syringe and sucked in the solution for 12 hours, where the adjustable shaft was set not to suck more than 1ml in, the next 12 hours the syringe is pushed in by the timer clock. As long the timer clock has power it keeps turning for ever sucking and spraying the check vlaves did the rest.

The only problem was, the check valves became clogged after a whyle because of the salts in the firt solution, so he needed to check the check valves often and replace them. And the rubber in the syringe would wear out.. I thought construction whise it was a very nifty idea and immidiately was thinking of using a glass cyringe and glass checkvalves wich are easily cleaned with some vinigar, then you would only need a double set the replace the dirty with the clean ones. Or maybe dose more with a more diluted solution so it has less salt to clog and take longer. I guess glass is also smoother and less prone to clog.

If anybody is interested in this project i can try to find the article back with the pictures. But cant promise i'll find it back it was quite some years ago..


----------



## tubamanandy (17 May 2015)

I've just purchased the one that the guy mentioned earlier, Jebao/Jecod DP-3 Auto Dosing Pump, its had some really great reviews for the price


----------



## lawrencezarb (4 Jun 2015)

Ive got these:

http://www.banggood.com/12V-DC-Dosi...r-Aquarium-Lab-Analytical-Water-p-931333.html


----------

